

Show HN: Website valuator, and SEO script - cubelyio
http://gluestat.com/

======
galfarragem
It says that my website worths $50K.. I wish it was true. I would be happy to
sell it for 1/10th of that price..

[http://gluestat.com/archimodels.info.html](http://gluestat.com/archimodels.info.html)

edit: I checked other websites and most of them are overvalued. You should
tune your valuation model.

~~~
1986v
You can make an exact replica with the same script
[http://codecanyon.net/item/website-value-calculator-
script/9...](http://codecanyon.net/item/website-value-calculator-
script/9990820)

